# Any idea who this guy is?



## Saving Tempest (Dec 6, 2018)

He posts bike parts on Boise Craigslist and leaves a phone number, which always goes to voicemail.

But instead of a name, HE WHISTLES!

Most annoying because I'm not going to deal with Son of Whistler's Mother. WHY?

Not even for braceless Phantom repro fenders for my 80s Schwinn project.

https://boise.craigslist.org/bop/d/schwinn-phantom-chrome/6754790885.html


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 6, 2018)

My mother is reluctant to run for things on CL for me because of one guy with a fixer Pioneer vintage cassette deck who was a bit much and if my late father hadn't been with her she would have bailed post-haste. That really bugged her, and I don't drive anymore so it's a chore.

Now you can see why I have concerns.


----------



## frank 81 (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like the old middle finger Salute!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know why he bothers then unless he wants the phone number, but then nothing has ever happened to that in a few months.


----------



## bike (Dec 6, 2018)

where does the headlight go?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 6, 2018)

I use Rocket Rays. Bicyclebones still has some in stock.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 6, 2018)

It's former CABER Marc Pfisterer (eazywind). Top notch guy. Leave a message and he will get back to you, or try a text.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 6, 2018)

bike said:


> where does the headlight go?




Looks like two rear fenders.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 6, 2018)

No, it's not the in fender light kind. And I don't think eazywind likes me, he was upset over the nine hole rack I have on Germaine, think he felt slighted or something, it was a long time ago.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> , he was upset over the nine hole rack I have on Germaine




Yeah, I understand. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm not sure about that, I was only on another site then. It was about the rack was offered for a price and then the price was changed and I finally got it for the first price.

I don't know what the devil the whistling thing is about though. I can live without fenders for a while.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 8, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Looks like two rear fenders.



That is two rear fenders, that will look odd!?


----------



## Axlerod (Dec 8, 2018)

That is Marc. I believe he is getting rid of a lot of his bike stuff. I live in Boise and have bought from him before. I’ve never had a problem with him.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 8, 2018)

I just don't need TWO rear fenders...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes, it does look like he's selling off a number of items, at least in parts...

black and red straightbar frame
S-2 rims, no axles
tubes
others...

but what's up with the whistling?

My mom wouldn't give him a second thought.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 9, 2018)

May just have free handlebars.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 9, 2018)

Could it be a catcall???? Then he’s sleazywind.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes, Mr. Youngman.


----------

